# Lincoln Trail



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

any updates ????


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

I heard they still have 12 dogs to run in the open first series.

I also heard that Wayne Curtis won the Derby and that Lardy got second.

My 14 month old, Bucky, got a Jam. I think there were three other jams.


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

Partial Derby results:

1)Wayne Curtis
2)Mike Lardy
3)Mike Lardy
4)Linda Patterson
RJ Mike Lardy/Grady
Jam Buck Hughes/Lister
3 other Jams


----------



## Juris (Jan 17, 2007)

Any news from Open or Amateur?


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2007)

Paul sletten was ran the derby dog who got 3rd not mike lardy.


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

I just received a phone call with the dogs going to the Open Water Blind.

There are 21 dogs.

8,10,11,19,24,28,34,40,54,57,61,62,63,65,67,72,76,81,83,84,,92


----------



## GregC (May 5, 2005)

anybody with any Q updates.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

The second in the derby was Sally Koepke's Vinny, who's out of Patton and her Riley.

Angie


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Open placements, anyone?


----------



## Debbie (Jun 26, 2003)

QUAL RESULTS . . .

1st ~ #23, Chief - Lydia Fedula
2nd ~ #15, Ruby - Mary Howley
3rd ~ #25, Tubby - John Jenkins
4th ~ #1, Chance - James Dresen/Wayne Curtis
RJ ~ #29, Morgan - Gregory Cross/Joe Harp
Jams . . .
#7, Dazee - Debbie Bohnsack
#13, Hawk - Roger Herpolsheimer
#14, Gypsy - John Gianladis
#21, Blaser - Tom Barrale
#22, Gal - Lois & Ken Koiken/Jeremy Cantrell
#27, Coda - Mitch Patterson
#33, Allie - Stan Chiras


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Yeee Hawww Lydia! Way to go!

Angie


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Open 
1 Lardy
2 Lardy
3 Weezer
4 Patton

Am.
1 Weezer 
2 Marhta Blank
3 Steve Miller
4 Cliff Garland


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

WTG Lydia!


----------



## Debbie (Jun 26, 2003)

Way to go Martha, Steve and Cliff.

Debbie


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Which Cliff Garland dog got the Am. 4th? Thanks.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Jason,

Was Mike actually handling at Lincoln Trail, or was it Ray?

Just curious.


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

Results are on EE.


----------



## Steve (Jan 4, 2003)

Windy Jr. (Tess) got 4th in the Am
Mike was handling the dogs. I think the open was won by Ruffian


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

You go girl - way to go Lydia!!! And how 'bout that Chief!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Debbie said:


> QUAL RESULTS . . .
> 
> 1st ~ #23, Chief - Lydia Fedula
> 2nd ~ #15, Ruby - Mary Howley


Well Congrats Lydia, but I know you are pleased, but didn't really want that to happen!  Now, you'll have to just run him in the amateur! Congrats to Miss Mary, also!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> *Jams . . .*
> *#7, Dazee - Debbie Bohnsack*


It's not exactly winning but you're playing to the end with a derby dog. Good going to Debbie and Dazee!


----------

